# Pharmaceutical grade gear vs underground?



## Afton21 (Nov 18, 2016)

I have a quick question. Whats everyones opinions on pharmaceutical grade gear vs underground? Will 200mg of pharma grade test have the same effects on you as 200mg of test that wasnt made in a lab?? Ive always wondered about this..any responses appreciated!


----------



## bvs (Nov 18, 2016)

200mg is 200mg. Pharma grade gives you peace of mind because you know its legit. For an ugl as long as the raws are good and the brewer knows what they are doing then its the same, but much less certainty


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 18, 2016)

It's not necessarily the same.  
1.  You have to trust your source. 
2.  He has to trust his source for raws.  

Buying UG gear all revolves around trust. Period.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 18, 2016)

typically ug stuff would not test as well as pharma, but most good ug's would be 95% +


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 18, 2016)

Peace of mind with pharm. Not just dosing accuracy but contaminants like metals and biologics.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2016)

Ill take pharma any day over ug...With orals its not even close...Anyone who thinks its the same just doesnt have enough experience with drugs


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 18, 2016)

If you can afford if then Pharm everything.
!S!


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 18, 2016)

ran a blood test lab against my fav ug. results all most even


----------



## Sapper (Nov 18, 2016)

Either. One can be just as good as the other with the right person taking the proper procedures and steps to make quality gear. Everyone had to start somewhere/somehow.


----------



## Afton21 (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks for all of your responses. Personally i dont have any experience with pharma grade gear. Ive always wanted to see how it compares to ug stuff. I figure the only way to obtain it is go to a doctor or order overseas.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 19, 2016)

Afton21 said:


> Thanks for all of your responses. Personally i dont have any experience with pharma grade gear. Ive always wanted to see how it compares to ug stuff. I figure the only way to obtain it is go to a doctor or order overseas.



good ugl oil will be damn near the same as human grade...In my experience the orals are lacking quality in ugl


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 19, 2016)

also if not for ugls there would be no tren


----------



## jSalud (Nov 19, 2016)

I love my UGL but you can't beat the peace of mind that comes with Pharmacy grade gear.


----------



## bugman (Nov 21, 2016)

I agree with everyone so far too, it's based on trust. I love my ugl.  I have no need to look further.


----------



## Night_Wing (Dec 10, 2016)

Like everyone said it's a trust thing. It's the same thing as drinking beer that a friend brewed at his house vs drinking beer brewed at a brewery. Same thing!


----------



## Bigben (Feb 12, 2017)

Yeah but pharmacy grade gear is faked so much these days it's hit or miss with that too. Or it's counterfeit.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 12, 2017)

Goes back to the trust thing !! If you don't trust it go with your gut or get labs done if it's oil and like said above if you can afford it do it


----------



## STEVEO (Mar 14, 2017)

if your source is good and reliable and u know for sure he is loyal I would not battle a eye to using a ugl!!


----------



## STEVEO (Mar 14, 2017)

agreed mate


----------



## STEVEO (Mar 14, 2017)

for sure mate


----------



## Husky1 (Mar 14, 2017)

Afton21 said:


> I have a quick question. Whats everyones opinions on pharmaceutical grade gear vs underground? Will 200mg of pharma grade test have the same effects on you as 200mg of test that wasnt made in a lab?? Ive always wondered about this..any responses appreciated!



the one thing i notice about Pharm vs UG is that every Pharm Test  or deca i have tried is way too thick!


----------

